# SUCHE: dezentraler FU 30kW (ggf. Aussenbereich)



## Markus (16 Dezember 2010)

hallo ich suche einen dezentralen FU mit 30kW.
ist nur für einen rührerkantrieb, muss also nichts können, einfacher ASM antrieb...

aber ebe dezentral und am allerbesten noch für temperaturbereiche unter 0°C, wobei das nicht sooo wichtig wäre...


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2010)

Schau mal bei Mitsubishi-Electric

Die Baureihe FR-F700 ist speziell für Pumpen und dergleichen und ist in IP54 erhältlich. Vielleicht passt das ja ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 Dezember 2010)

Hi Markus

30 kw FUs hab ich noch 2 hier.
(Wie immer, gebraucht, aber mit 1 Jahr Gewährleistung)
Danfoss VLT 5000 mit Profibus Modul
Sind zwar nicht für den Aussenbereich, aber wenn Interesse besteht kann ich dir das ding in einen Schrank mit Heizung einbauen lassen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Markus
> 
> 30 kw FUs hab ich noch 2 hier.
> (Wie immer, gebraucht, aber mit 1 Jahr Gewährleistung)
> ...


 

1. ich habe meine suchanfrage doch klar und deutlich formuliert! D E Z E N T R A L ! ! !

2. suche ich keine "händler" sonder lösugnen!

3. baue ich meiner werten kundschaft in eine neue anlage sicher kein gebrauchtgerät ein!
(sofern es sich nicht um ein ersatzteil handelt)

4. diese "werbung" war völlig unangebracht - übertreib das nicht...

5. schön das du mir eine heizung einbaust... denkst du dann auch gleich an ein paasendes klimagerät? 5% von 30kW wären dann 1,5kW + Sonneneinstrahlung... merkste was? also wenn ich DEZENTRAL suche, dann MEINE ich auch dezentral!

6. dass ich in der lage bin einen FU mit 4 schrauben in einem schaltschrank zu befestigen beweist der firmenfilm...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2010)

timo hat bestimmt, das mit den *(ggf. Aussenbereich) *gelesen


vlt. ist das ja was, ich kenn die zwar nicht aber fragen kostet ja nichts
http://www.vacon.de/Default.aspx?id=477417


----------



## seeba (18 Dezember 2010)

Danfoss VLT gibt's doch auch als IP66.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Markus
> 
> 30 kw FUs hab ich noch 2 hier.
> (Wie immer, gebraucht, aber mit 1 Jahr Gewährleistung)
> ...



Timo wollte Dir nur helfen.

und was werbung angeht, es gibt da einen Thread 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27925

der komischerweise oben festgepinnt ist, ob das wohl damit zu tun hat, dass es die firma des admin ist?


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Timo wollte Dir nur helfen.
> 
> und was werbung angeht, es gibt da einen Thread
> 
> ...


 

meine fresse... geh ne gewerkschaft gründen... da braucht man so vögel wie dich! nägel lackieren nicht vergessen...

ICH PIN HIER FEST WAS ICH WILL!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 Dezember 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> meine fresse... geh ne gewerkschaft gründen... da braucht man so vögel wie dich! nägel lackieren nicht vergessen...
> 
> ICH PIN HIER FEST WAS ICH WILL!



Hallo Markus

Egal was heute bei Dir war, lass es bitte nicht an uns aus.

Und sei vorsichtig, mit solchen Beleidigungen. Auch Du als Admin bist nicht vor einer Anzeige sicher.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2010)

Das entwickelt sich ja langsam zu einem Thread bei dem es sich lohnt Bier und Chips zu holen und sich das anzuschauen 

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst:
Entspannt euch und seid alle wieder lieb zu einander.
Sonst gibt's keine Geschenke vom Christkind!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (18 Dezember 2010)

Hersteller von denen ich weiß das Sie IP54 Umrichter haben:

Danfoss
Vacon
Toshiba
Schneider
Hitachi
Omron
ABB
Mitsubishi
...

Keine Ahnung welche Vorlieben du hast.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 Dezember 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst:
> Entspannt euch und seid alle wieder lieb zu einander.
> Sonst gibt's keine Geschenke vom Christkind!



An mir soll das nicht liegen.

Frohe Weihnachten und ein entspanntes, aber auftragsreiches Jahr Euch allen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. ich habe meine suchanfrage doch klar und deutlich formuliert! D E Z E N T R A L ! ! !
> 
> Was ist an meiner Lösung NICHT Dezentral???
> 
> ...


Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2010)

*Weihnachtsfreude Robert Reinick 1805 - 1852*

Der Winter ist gekommen
Und hat hinweg genommen
Der Erde grünes Kleid;
Schnee liegt auf Blütenkeimen,
Kein Blatt ist an den Bäumen,
Erstarrt die Flüsse weit und breit.

Da schallen plötzlich Klänge
Und frohe Festgesänge
Hell durch die Winternacht;
In Hütten und Palästen
Ist rings in grünen Ästen
Ein bunter Frühling aufgewacht.

Wie gern doch säh’ ich glänzen
Mit all den reichen Kränzen
Den grünen Weihnachtsbaum!
Dazu der Kindlein Mienen
Von Licht und Luft beschienen;
Wohl schönre Freude gibt es kaum.

Da denk’ ich jener Stunde,
Als in des Feldes Runde
Die Hirten sind erwacht,
Geweckt vom Glanzgefunkel,
Das durch der Bäume Dunkel
Ein Engel mit herab gebracht.

Und wie sie da noch oben
Den Blick erschrocken hoben
Und sah’n den Engel stehn,
Da staunten sie wohl alle,
Wie wenn zum ersten Male
Die Kindlein einen Christbaum sehn.

Ist groß schon das Entzücken
Der Kinder, die erblicken,
Was ihnen ward beschert:
Wie haben erst die Kunde
Dort aus des Engels Munde
Die frommen Hirten angehört!

Und rings ob allen Bäumen
Sang in den Himmelsräumen
Der frohen Engel Schar:
„Gott in der Höh’ soll werden
Die Ehre, und auf Erden
Den Menschen Frieden immerdar.“

Drum pflanzet grüne Äste
Und schmücket sie aufs beste
Mit frommer Liebe Hand,
Dass sie ein Abbild werden
Der Liebe, die zur Erden
Solch großes Heil uns hat gesandt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2010)

Danke an alle, die mir per PN geholfen haben,
was man im www so schreiben darf, und was nicht! 
Hab den Beitrag jetzt "Legitimiert" 

Jetzt wüsst ich nurnoch gerne vom Markus, was ihm denn eigentlich über die leber gelaufen ist... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## winnman (20 Dezember 2010)

immer locker bleiben und durch die Hose atmen. 
Wenns beim 1. mal nicht klappt, dann bitte die Details nochmal und ev ein bisschen genauer schildern.


----------



## Markus (21 Dezember 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> An mir soll das nicht liegen.


 
dann halt doch einfach die klappe? 


@helmut
ganz großes tennis... 





Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Danke an alle, die mir per PN geholfen haben,
> was man im www so schreiben darf, und was nicht!
> Hab den Beitrag jetzt "Legitimiert"


 
hättest du die sparen können, ich weiß genau was da stand...
aber keine sorge ich bin da nicht so empfindlich bzw. nachtragend...
...im gegensatz zu anderen lutschern die sich auf persönlicher ebene ohne einen einzigen funken fachlichen bezug in treads einmischen die sie nichts angehenen und dann mit dem anwalt drohen wenn man sie böse anschaut...




> Jetzt wüsst ich nurnoch gerne vom Markus, was ihm denn eigentlich über die leber gelaufen ist...
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


 
du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, das war in erster linie eigennützigen werbung. wenn sich das hier im forum irgendeiner traut, dann hackt sofort jeder drauf rum - finde ich auch ganz ok so.
aber nur weil du der kumpel vom markus bist hast du hier keine sonderrechte!

dann wären da noch zwei dinge:
10.12 + 30tage ist da wo ich herkomme noch lange hin... aber keine sorge ich kümmer mich drum...

wenn man bedenkt wie lange du hier schon mitgleid bist solltest du inzwischen begriffen haben wie man zietiert...


----------



## Simon (21 Dezember 2010)

*Vacon*

Vieleicht soetwas http://www.vacon.com/Vacon-100-Motor-Mountable-product-brochure-DE.pdf

Weiß aber nicht ob schon lieferbar, gabs diese Jahr auf der Messe SPS/IPC/Drives zu sehen.


----------



## Waelder (21 Dezember 2010)

*Danfoss FC302 ?*

Schau mal bei Danfoss nach unter : 

http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/Busi...ncy+Converters/VLT+AutomationDrive+FC+300.htm

Konfiguration unter :

http://www.danfoss.com/Germany/BusinessAreas/DrivesSolutions/Products/productconfig.htm

So a la : FC-302P30KT5E66H1XNX  das wäre mit Profibus 30kw. Ist aber nicht ganz billig.

Der FC302 der müsste was für dich sein. Ich hab einen im freien Gelände im Einsatz. Der Läuft gut. Gibt es auch mit Profibus. Das dinchen kannst Du auch via PRofibus (Danfoss Soft) parametrieren.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Dezember 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> hättest du die sparen können, ich weiß genau was da stand...
> aber keine sorge ich bin da nicht so empfindlich bzw. nachtragend...
> OK!
> ...im gegensatz zu anderen lutschern die sich auf persönlicher ebene ohne einen einzigen funken fachlichen bezug in treads einmischen die sie nichts angehenen und dann mit dem anwalt drohen wenn man sie böse anschaut...
> ...


Das lerne ich nie mehr, und hab auch wegen so einem unnötigen mist keinen bock dazu, es besser zu machen.


----------



## Markus (22 Dezember 2010)

> Schon mal geschaut, wo sowas sonst noch im Forum zu finden ist?


 
der giftschrank ist voll davon...




> Wir? Kumpel??? aha... da weisst Du mehr als ich...


ist ist genau eine woche her, da hast du mich noch per pm gefragt ob du in die "tafelrunde" darfst...
hab ich netterweise einfach mal ignoriert, diese "tafelrunde" ist echt nichts wichtiges, aber diese frage war so niederträchtig, das liegt irgendwo zwischen "fishing for compliments" beim flirten und sich selber fürs bundestverdienstkreuz nominieren...

bier hast du auch immer ganz gerne mit mir getrunken...
kann den spruch da oben nicht ganz begreifen, aber bitte...




> 10.12. + 14tage ist da wo ich herkomme nicht mehr lange hin.


 
sag mal hat man dir ins hirn geschissen?!
dass du mich arschloch genannt hast, das interessiert mich nicht wirklich, aber wenn du es noch einmal wagst zu behaupten dass ich meine rechnungen nicht bezahle, dann ist achterban!
dann mach ich dich fertig, versprochen ...bzw. lass dich fertig machen...

1. sind die 14 tage immer noch nicht rum
2. waren die als du damit losgeschossen hast noch weniger rum
3. interessiert es mich einen dreck wieviele tage du da drauf schreibst, wenn es kein skonto gibt zahle ich in weniger als 30 tagen nur aus netttigkeit wenn ich eh grad am zahlen bin...
4. das thema "nettigkeit" scheint ja nicht mehr wichtig zu sein, also spielen wir jetzt ein spiel...





Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Das lerne ich nie mehr, und hab auch wegen so einem unnötigen mist keinen bock dazu, es besser zu machen.


 
naja sogar 8-jährige mädels schaffen das im hausaufgabenforum.
die einsicht dass das hier unnötig war kommt leider etwas spät...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Dezember 2010)

Nette Drohungen.

Das kannste halt...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (22 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nette Drohungen.
> 
> Das kannste halt...
> 
> ...


 
willst du damit sagen dass du dein pulver verschossen hast?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Dezember 2010)

Nö

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (22 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Gruß
> Timo


 
natürlich nicht... 
natürlich wirst du nie zugeben dass:

1. dein beitrag mit deinem "angebot" nicht ganz  passend war
(über die gewichtigkeit des "nicht ganz" kann man sicher geteilter meinung sein)

2. meine antwort sicher neter formuliert werden können hätte, aber keinesfalls beleidigend war! ich kann nichtmal etwas besonders bösartiges erkennen...

3. du im folgenden ohne zu wissen was du da tust, mit waffen geschossen hast die etwas zu groß für die situation und vielleicht auch für dich sind indem du mit "pass mal auf du arschloch..." eingeleitet hast.

4. im selben post über den lächerlichen persönlichen angriff meiner wenigkeit hinaus auch noch eine völlig haltlose unbegründetet verleumnderische lüge über das zahlungsverhalten von mir bzw. meiner firma in die welt gesetzt hast? (sicher auch ohne zu wissen was du da grade tust)

5. und jetzt in deiner ecke sitzt und keinen ausweg mehr hast


...deine bereicherung des chats (ohne mein anwesen) zu dem thema kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, aber was solls...


----------



## Markus (22 Dezember 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> verleumnderische lüge


 
...das wort muss ich mir patentieren lassen


----------



## Verpolt (23 Dezember 2010)

"Auf die Gefahr hin, daß das mein letzter Beitrag sein könnte"



Markus schrieb:


> naja sogar 8-jährige mädels schaffen das im hausaufgabenforum.
> die einsicht dass das hier unnötig war kommt leider etwas spät...



Mein Neffe kann sowas auch. Zusätzlich hat er im Unterricht auch den Umgang mit Satzzeichen und Groß-Kleinschreibung gelernt.
Von den "netten" Ausdrücken in diesem Thread mal abgesehen. Die lernt er noch schnell genug.

So, jetzt schlagt mich...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Dezember 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sonst gibt's keine Geschenke vom Christkind!



Ach, die gibt es immer.

In diesem Fall hier eben Granatwerfer und schwere Artillerie  ...


----------



## argv_user (23 Dezember 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> "Auf die Gefahr hin, daß das mein letzter Beitrag sein könnte"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, im Gegenteil. Wenn ich die Typen sehen, die scheinbar keine 
Umschalttaste haben, oder zu faul sind sie benutzen, das geht ja noch.

Die anderen aber, die dass und das verwechslen, währe schreiben oder
 Standart statt Standarte, die haben in der Volksschule nicht aufgepasst.
Ah, die mit dem geschalten hab ich beinahe vergessen.
Blöder geht es kaum noch...


Griele Füße führ das Fässt?

Alles Gute zu Weihnachten, und das mit dem Neuen Jahr klären wir nächste Woche.

Ein bischen überreagiert, is klar. Muss noch Geschenke kaufen, und zwar jetzt...


----------



## Verpolt (23 Dezember 2010)

Wühnsh dich auch ales kute zu Vest.


----------



## argv_user (23 Dezember 2010)

Gut, eigentlich gehort das entweder in den Stammtisch oder sogar entsorgt.


----------

